# Any Ideas on Tires to Fit These Wheels?



## DukeDiablo (Jan 27, 2004)

Dear Forum-

I've recently found some old wheel sets that allow you to mount rubber Pro-Line Road/Speed Hawg tires to a pan chassis. They were apparently discontinued in the 90's.

I have one set of front tires that have dimensions of Width 1.22 inches, and Inside Diameter 1.65 inches, and Outside Diameter nearly 2 inches.

I don't have the rear wheels yet to measure, but I'm guessing the width is probably 1.5 inches with similar ID and OD to the fronts.

Does anyone have any thoughts on a current rubber tire with insert that might work with these wheels? I was hoping something made for a 1/16th or 1/18th might work, but the only vehicle I have is an RC18R, and those tires are too small.

Thanks for any ideas or recommendations.

Sincerely,
Jim Kennedy


----------

